# downhill-hahnenkamm



## fastmike (22. März 2004)

Hi,suche leute aus alzenau,oder umgebung,die am hahnenkamm und umgebung downhillen,freeriden.vielleicht gibts da ja jemanden,hab fotos auf schlickjumper davon gesehen,sach doch ma bescheid


----------



## MPower (25. April 2004)

Hi fastmike,

ich wohne seit kurzem in Alzenau und hab mir grad nen Downhiller zugelegt. Wär schön mit jemand zu fahren, der sich ein bischen auskennt. 
Ciao, Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fastmike (26. April 2004)

moin,wir können uns demn. gerne ma treffen zum DH,weißt du ob da irgendwie ein bus hochfährt oder leute die shuttlen?


----------



## MPower (26. April 2004)

Hi,
keine Ahnung, werden wir rausfinden müssen. Bin noch bis Ende der Woche in Japan, ich melde mich wenn ich wieder zuhause bin.

by, Martin


----------



## Hugo (26. April 2004)

ich wohn in wasserlos, und das schon zieml. lange daher weiss ich auch dass da definitv kein bus hoch fährt, udn shutteln müsstet ihr dann selbst organisiern.

im oberwald gibts n paar northshoretrails, nix besonderes aber man kann ma drüber jagen, allerdigs is da mim shutteln ******** weil da keine parkplätze ode rähnl. in der nähe sind, und wenn euch der förster(gruß an de mathias) mim audo im wald erwischt isser auch nich unbedingt der freundlichste

aber was mich interessiern würd....hab in letzter zeit öfters gehört dass da n paar kiddies sich neue strecken gesucht hätten, wenn da jemand was weiss, wärs interessant die ma ab zu fahrn, langsam kennt man dann eben hier hahnenkamm dann doch alles bekannte


----------



## fastmike (27. April 2004)

sers,hugo danke für den tipp,des muss der shore am oberberg sein,den ich aufm foto gesehen hab,ich glaub bis zu dem restaurant oben aufm HK kann mer mim auto hoch,oder?oder bin ich jetzt falsch wegen oberberg und restaurant,vielleicht kannst du uns des ja ma zeigen  gruß MIKE


----------



## Fr.th.13 (13. Juli 2004)

An die fracktion aus ALZENAU  -    Hahnenkamm, kommt doch die nächste woche am samstag vorbei, gegen ca. 13.00Uhr 
Roller-garage Alzenau, Brentanostr. 12
hinterhof vom  Heimtierwalter -(geschäft an der vorderfront)!   
ps. fastmaik wir kennen uns von offenbach.....!


----------



## gb11176 (5. August 2004)

hallo leute,
ich komme aus mömbris und bin auch öfter auf dem hahnenkamm unterwegs (1-2x pro woche). ich kenne zwar ein paar nette downhill-strecken, aber es sind halt immer die gleichen! 
wer kann mir denn genau sagen, wie man vom restaurant zu den northshoretrails im oberwald kommt? vielleicht kann man sich ja auch mal oben treffen und zusammen downhillen?!?
bis dann..


----------



## fastmike (14. September 2004)

hallo,was gehtn alle DHler rund um den hahnenkamm wieder eingeschlafen?brauchen unbedingt was neues zum moshen!also kommt ma bissi in die pushen und lasst uns ma treffen!fährt da jetzt en bus hoch oder net?erbitte antworten


----------



## gb11176 (14. September 2004)

hi,
auf den hahnenkamm fährt definitiv kein bus hoch, ganz oben kommen ja nichtmal 2 autos aneinander vorbei, naja zumindest noch geradeso..
ich hab aber schon ab und zu leute gesehn, die geshuttled sind. 
ich hab zwar kein reines dh-rad weil ich immer selbst hochfahre, aber ich wäre dabei wenn man sich treffen würde. abber dann muss man's halt mal machen und nicht nur drüber reden..


----------



## Hugo (14. September 2004)

die angesprochjenen northshoretrails sind win wasserlos....also vom hahnenkamm runter nach wasserlos, nach der schutzhütte links halten und dann kurz bevors ausm wald raus geht rechts dem trampelpfad nach...dann kommt ihr hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gb11176 (15. September 2004)

dann gibt's wohl noch mehr. also die, die ich (endlich) gefunden habe, sind nicht weit vom Zeller zwischen Alzenau und Kälberau. Die sehen auch fast genauso aus, wie die auf der Schlickjumper-Seite, sind halt leider "nur" 2 Drops...


----------



## Hugo (15. September 2004)

gb11176 schrieb:
			
		

> dann gibt's wohl noch mehr. also die, die ich (endlich) gefunden habe, sind nicht weit vom Zeller zwischen Alzenau und Kälberau. Die sehen auch fast genauso aus, wie die auf der Schlickjumper-Seite, sind halt leider "nur" 2 Drops...



"nicht weit vom zeller" dann meinste sehr wahrschienl. die in wasserlos im oberwald...das is näml. alles nciht sehr weit vom zeller und kälbnerau  

aber vielleicht gibts tatsächlich noch mehr, weil hier sinds einma 3 drobs in reih und glied und daneben auch noch vereinzelt welche...musst halt bissi suchen


----------



## SirTrailALot (22. September 2004)

Gibt noch ein paar nette Strecken in der nähe vom Hahnenkamm, welche von Traildogs regelmässig umgebaut werden. Können Uns ja mal gemeinsam Treffen und dann zeige ich Sie euch gerne.

Viele Grüße
Tony


----------



## zoomi (22. September 2004)

@fastmike
Hahnenkamm lohnt sich eher für FR-Touren, mit dem Dhler wirst du da nicht so viel Spaß haben, insbesondere im Vergleich zum Feldberg.

Ride on

zoomi


----------



## dasböse (5. November 2004)

hallo leute, ich komme aus aschaffenburg und arbeite in mömbris und umgebung einschließlich hahnenkamm und dachte mir schon das man da gut downhill fahren kann. leider weiß ich nicht wo die strecken sind, also wenn jemand lust zu fahren hat bitte melden!


----------



## fastmike (8. November 2004)

moin,ja hab auf jeden fall lust,müssten uns halt überlegen wie mer wieder hoch kommen,könnten uns aber auch erstma nächstes WE treffen und schauen was da geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dasböse (8. November 2004)

appropro offenbach, wie schaut es denn da auf dem bikegelände am bahnhof aus. da hätte ich mal wieder lust hinzufahren. lohnt das sich momentan?


----------



## fastmike (10. November 2004)

moin,eher weniger jetzt


----------

